# Pear tree wood:  BTU?



## Shari (May 18, 2010)

We just finished taking down 2 pear trees.  Is the wood worth anything for btu's?

Shari


----------



## gzecc (May 18, 2010)

Almost all fruitwood is high in BTU.


----------



## Battenkiller (May 18, 2010)

It's right up there with apple.  One of the best firewoods you can get.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 18, 2010)

I take Pear wood anytime that I can get it. It burns nicely, ignites easily and throws good heat. I have a "standing" deal with a local cemetary that I can take any that cracks and falls, and that seems to be pretty often. It's good stuff...


----------



## fossil (May 18, 2010)

Like many of the fruit woods, it's prized as a cooking/smoking wood.  Fruits generally are dense woods, high in BTU content, kind of a hassle to process (because of all the branching), and will take some time to season (so much of the branch wood stays in rounds).  But they burn well.  Rick


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (May 19, 2010)

I've got a neighbor with a big dead apple tree that if felled will not cause damage. I'm going to ask if they'd like it dissappear....


----------



## Shari (May 19, 2010)

Well, I hauled off all the small branches today.  Still have to fell the trunks but sounds like I will keep at least the trunks.  The branches were so rotten they weren't worth hanging on to.  Thanks for the comments - I didn't find a BTU chart for pear so that's why I asked.

Shari


----------



## Sisu (May 21, 2010)

Depends.  Is the partridge still in it?


----------



## Shari (May 21, 2010)

No partridge and no other bird nests - I checked before cutting them down.  I HATE when trees are cut down when birds are still nesting in them.  

Some years ago the land behind us was cleared for development.  This happened in the Spring when birds were nesting.  The sounds the birds made when the trees were down in no way were their normal 'song'.

Shari


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 21, 2010)

I hear you Shari- I have a pine that's shading some garden, but there's a weird fork that the squirrels build nests in, so it's waiting


----------



## firefighterjake (May 24, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> No partridge and no other bird nests - I checked before cutting them down.  I HATE when trees are cut down when birds are still nesting in them.
> 
> Some years ago the land behind us was cleared for development.  This happened in the Spring when birds were nesting.  The sounds the birds made when the trees were down in no way were their normal 'song'.
> 
> Shari



I made that mistake last year . . . cutting down some dead wood near the house and when I took down a small cherry a nest with a few young chickadees in it came down. One bird hopped/flew away, but another just laid there with a crooked neck. I know I'm a grown man and I should be tough and it was "only" a chickadee, but I felt so bad . . .

The good news is that there is a bird rehab place a couple towns away . . . I called them up and we brought the bird to them . . . a few weeks later we learned that the chickadee had made a full recovery.

And this is why I'm not cutting any trees right now . . . plenty of other work to do around the house.


----------

